# Help Repairing a 25 Year Old Delta Shower Faucet



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

The threaded nylon/plastic ring with the two opposing slots in it inside the domed compression cap opening adjusts to tighten down on the seats-and-springs to prevent such leaking.
Use a Delta tool made for the purpose (comes with most rebuild bubble packs), or the ends of a pair of needle-nose pliers in those two slots to turn the adjusting ring clockwise to tighten it, and counter-clockwise to loosen it.
With the water running, tighten the ring just enough to stop it from leaking. If you over-tighten it, it makes it harder to operate the faucet and it wears out the seats-and-springs faster. Easy. If the cap and plastic ring threads are cruded up with calcium, etc., just spritz them with WD-40.
Good Luck!
Mike


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

Hopefully I've uploaded a pic of the part that came off my shower. 

It has 4 slots instead of two, and does not appear to come apart from the chrome piece.

Last year I replaced everything from the inside out. I relied on the folks at the plumbing parts store to sell me the correct parts.

Is it possible that I should have bought a separate threaded nylon ring to put in place before installing the chrome part?


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

just tighten the white nylon ring that is in the middle of the chrome nut. just a little bit till the drip stops. Like mike said it's easier with the delta tool but a pair of needle nose pliers will work.


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

The chrome ring and the nylon adjusting part with the little notches are all one piece. It never quits leaking, even when it's tightened so much that you can't turn the water on.

I got hold of the Delta help line and it appears I am missing a piece of packing and a cam. So it's off to the plumbing supply parts tomorrow morning to see what we can see.

Thanks to all who tried to help. I love this site and know that I can get solid information.


----------



## plumber Jim (Mar 30, 2008)

The nylon piece is threaded into the chrome piece.
picture of the threaded piece inside the chrome nut.

http://www.lockeplumbing.com/data/images/thumbs/DEL-RP21963.jpg

picture of the kit you need.

http://www.hardwarestore.com/media/product/121442_front200.jpg


----------

